# TT by Rolf Harris



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

See Top Gear Magazine :-/

How to destroy a TT


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I was keeping quiet about it but since you brought it up.....


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

That's criminal


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

that blue roof is criminal...

I've seen worse


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

I've seen better


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

:'(


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Do ya know what it is yet? :


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> Do ya know what it is yet? Â :


shit?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

shiTT :-/


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Why?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OMGG WHY!! :-X :-X [smiley=huh2.gif] [smiley=end.gif] [smiley=oops.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif] etc,etc (insert all other negative smilies here)

That's flippin' awful


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

it's just a bunch of stick on removeable decals. Â The real sin are those dreadful wheels.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

I love those go faster stripes.

Can't you see Rolf driving along with his grey hair and massive specs blowing in the wind with roof down!!!!!! [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Are you sure it's not a photoshop jobbie? ???

There are no shut-lines at the rear of the door and it all looks very amateurish.

No offence to Rolf Harris intended.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

I can just see Rolf sitting in that with the hood down :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Why?


Art :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

BMW by Warhol. Now worth several million.   










Can't see Rolf's TT doing the same.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Is that the Beemer that they reviewed on Top gear this series?

Not the Warhol one, but that 'type' of car.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

> Â The real sin are those dreadful wheels.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but these wheels are standard on the Noddy. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Is that the Beemer that they reviewed on Top gear this series?
> 
> Not the Warhol one, but that 'type' of car.


Don't know - didn't see the prog. It's an M1 the original M car from BMW.


----------

